# A day in the life of a dog breeder....



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

I think a lot of people think breeding dogs, having pups, etc. is all fun and profit... Well, it can be fun and it can be profitable, but I really don't think the majority of people really understand what is involved... Here's a typical day for me with a litter that say is 5 or 6 weeks old.

Get up about 6:00 a.m. and take the "big dogs" out for some exercise. Clean kennels, feed, knock ice out of water buckets, etc... Do this two or three times a day. Check pups. Clean their quarters (pups poop a lot), but down fresh bedding, feed, fresh water, etc. Check bit*h to make sure she isn't developing mastitis or any other problems. Feed and water her. Take her out for some fresh air and exercise. Bring feed and water pans into house and wash... Do all of this 3 times a day. Check pups daily for any problems, clip nails once a week, worm them at 4 and 6 weeks of age, give them their first shot at 6 weeks. Spend time with each pup daily to socialize them. Take them for walks when they are old enough. Introduce them to birds, retrieving, etc. Take them to school for "Show and Tell". Do AKC registration forms. Show pups to people who stop by. Between times do some training with the "big dogs"....

Check phone messages and e-mails for people inquiring about pups... Download and send photos, pedigrees, etc. Someone calls who has put a deposit on a pup and wants to cancel out (various "reasons".....I've heard them all). Great.... I've told numerous people that the pups are all sold, so now I have a pup a couple weeks away from going to its new home.. So, back on the phone or computer to try to contact people to hopefully place the pup.. Update website weekly with new photos and info. Plan on an hour or more each day for this type of stuff.

When the pups are ready to go, spend several hours making shipping arrangements with the airlines. Take pups to the vet for health certificates. Take pups tot he airport to ship out.. Make arrangements with people who are coming to pick up their pup.

I've really not covered everything here, but I think you get the idea. Before breeding is even considered there is the acquistion of quality dogs, the building of kennel facilities, getting all of the health clearances, etc.

So why do we do it? It's a labor of love.....if we ever sat down and added up the hours we spend on our dogs, added up the expenses compared to the money that comes in, etc. it would be mind boggling. The satisfaction doesn't come from taking "all that money" to the bank.....it comes from the feedback we get from people we place pups with who have made their pup one of the family members. If you're lucky, in a good year you won't lose money.  The satisfaction comes from making lifelong friends who share the same passion for these dogs as we do. It's knowing that you're doing it the way it should be done and that your breed of choice will be as good if not better than before you started breeding (hopefully better!).

The next time you are looking for a well bred hunting companion and you think the breeder as asking too much for his/her pups, think about what goes into providing you with the pup that will share your home for the next 14 years or so.....


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Let alone the costs involved with a litter. I've never whelped a litter but can you describe the costs involved with producing a litter of pups and doing it correctly with the parents having their health clearances and vet costs for both parents and for vet and vaccination and worming and dew claws costs?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree... it is a labor of love. I have a litter of six week old puppies that are getting ready to spread their wings this week. i breed a female out of this line every 5-6 years and keep a puppy. Lots of work, but i would not have it any other way.


----------

